# Trunk latch issue on 2015 M235i



## AveryRN (Nov 10, 2016)

Looking at my car, the trunk appears completely shut. When you push the key fob button to open the trunk, or push the button inside the car, you hear a cranking sound as it attempts to open.. but it is stuck shut. Since this occurred months ago, my car has not stopped alerting that the trunk is open. The backup camera will not show the view from the camera, and the screen just states the trunk is open. I have found only one possible option to get into the trunk to possibly work on the latch and this option involves pulling a back speaker out to reach inside the trunk and pull the seat lever to lower the seat and gain access to the trunk.. So putting that in the back of my mind for now... What I am hoping to get some advice or help understanding is: what controls the relationship between the trunk open/close sensor and the backup camera. Is there a fuse that can simply be pulled to temporarily fix that issue? Is this also the case with the car’s constant alerting that the trunk is open? I hope my questions are not ridiculous. Ill take any advice or helpful hints regarding getting the trunk open... I’m open to anything at this point. The part alone (the tiny latch piece) is about $500. Thank you in advance.


----------



## markusmarkus (Apr 17, 2006)

I think that's the only way you can get into the trunk. I think the trunk latch is bad as it's attempting to release but it's unable to do so. The switch that signals that the trunk is open is in the latch. I'd pull the latch and inspect it. The latch assembly is about $145 at ECS Tuning.


----------



## AveryRN (Nov 10, 2016)

markusmarkus said:


> I think that's the only way you can get into the trunk. I think the trunk latch is bad as it's attempting to release but it's unable to do so. The switch that signals that the trunk is open is in the latch. I'd pull the latch and inspect it. The latch assembly is about $145 at ECS Tuning.


Wow thank you for all of this wonderful and helpful information! I greatly appreciate this!!! Thanks again!


----------

